# Puppy versus Adult Food



## pihler (Dec 13, 2013)

My puppy is only 13 weeks old. I've already been on here regarding spaying or not spaying until she is 1 and gone through her first heat and got lots of good information. Now, I'm looking for feedback re keeping her on adult food as opposed to puppy food. The breeder said she doesn't need puppy food and that adult food is okay for her. Our vet said she should be on puppy food until she is at least 1 year old?? Very confusing. I've presently got her on a food called TLC. It's only available over the internet. My vet said Hills Science Diet would be good for her and several of my friends who have dogs and puppies say Blue Buffalo is the best. Not sure what route to go so appreciate any feedback from others.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't listen to your vet. Hills is a horrible food. Blue Buffalo has also had a bunch of recalls.

Here is a website to help you. It rates the foods. Keep in mind they do not take into consideration where the ingredients are sourced.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com

I choose to feed, CHINA free for all my food and treats.

If you want to stick with dry, Fromm is a good start. Nothing from China and grain free and non grain free choices. Acana, Orijens, and Earthborn also good.

I never fed puppy food to my guys. If I recall it was because too much protein can be bad for a puppy. Makes them grow too fast?? I could be wrong. But if my memory serves me, thats why I suggested Fromm. They are lower in protein.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

myth number 4. from Dog Food Project 

Dogs need a food product appropriate for their life stage 

This is what pet food manufacturers want you to believe, but it is just a way to secure their customer base early on and increase sales. The more items in a particular line of food, the higher the visibility of their product on a store shelf - an of course the more likely people are to buy and stick with the brand through the whole life of the animal. Fact is that a food declared as suitable "for all lifestages" will feed a growing puppy just as well as a lactating bitch, an adult or a senior dog - just the amounts you have to feed will change. Puppy and senior food is often more expensive than the regular type of food of the same brand, yet does not differ much in nutritional value. Compare the guaranteed analysis and ingredient list. 

Further, puppy food can cause large and giant breed puppies to grow at maximum rate, which is not healthy for them. A slower, more even growth results in far less risk of orthopedic problems and a healthier adult dog


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What Dave said. Puppy food = Marketing gimmick. Choose a high quality "For all life stages food". There are lots of options.


----------



## izzy's mom (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't feed "puppy" food either. I found a grain-free food called Zignature that is for all life stages and my dogs love it and do very well on it. Franz is a 14 year old miniature doxie, Izzy is an 11 month old Hav and Gunner is a 9 month old Beagle. The puppies have been on it since they came into our home at 12 and 10 weeks. When Franz was about 5 he developed major allergies resulting in skin ulcers and several trips to the emergency vet which I finally pin pointed to the food he was getting (no thanks to my vet at the time, who I no longer use). He does very well on Zignature. I feed them the Trout and Salmon blend.


----------

